# 2012 movie trailers



## CrazyLee (Jan 7, 2012)

I find it interesting that they release a bunch of trailers for 2012 right around the holiday season and New Years, even for movies (like the Hobbit, fuck it all) that come out at the end of 2012. So here's my uncensored opinion of the trailers I've seen.

*The Hobbit
*FUCK! FUCK! Why the fuck is this in December?! Why the fuck do I have to fucking wait for this for 12 fucking months! The world will probably end and I won't be able to see this. Thanks Peter Jackson for waiting 10 fucking years to make this. I want this shit NOW.

*Red Tails*
Okay, if there's one other movie besides The Hobbit that I want to see it's this. God damn, could this be the movie that makes me love George Lucas again? Besides the whole Tuskegee Airmen thing, this excites me because of my love for war movies and air dogfight movies.

*Battleship*
Okay, I get it, it's a movie version of a board game. Probably going to be fail, right? But it does look kinda nifty, so I'm on a wait-and-see with this one.

*The Lorax*
Okay, I do want to see this too. It looks cute.

*Dark Knight Rises
*I really want to see this... but Cain as a villain (and apparently Catwoman too)? Why didn't they do, say, Mr Freeze again, and this time get him RIGHT, with no Ahhhhhnold to fuck him up. Or Croc. Or Clayman. Or something. But what I've noticed is they tend to have villains in this series that are PLAUSABLE in the real world. A crazy guy who dresses as a clown or a guy who's the leader of a secret society. Animal or clay men or frozen guys just aren't as realistic.

*Avengers*
Another one I may see in theaters. It's Mr. Anger Management teaming up with Major Nationalism, Rich man with shiny red plate armor, and My Hammer is My Penis Viking dude. Fighting The Laughing Man. In other words, it looks like Loki is the villain in this one, especially considering the end of Thor.

*Men in Black 3
*I haven't even seen the second one, and I wasn't a fan of the series, but the trailer peaked my curiosity enough that I may RENT this one.

*Devil Inside*
Oh wait this one already came out. I love how they say "Based on true events" which really means "there was this urban legend about a woman possessed by four demons and so we took that singular idea and made it into an entire 2 hour long movie which is 1 hour 50 minutes too long and we tacked the 'based on true events' phrase to it because we could and it would get more gullible assholes to see our shitty movie." Nope, not going to see this one.

*Snow White and the Huntsman*
The trailer makes this one look interesting. If this is a more accurate telling of the story (as we know Disney tends to "Kid Friendly" fairy tales that tend to be more gruesome than people realize), I would see it. Actually, I may see it anyway.

*Jack and the Giant Killer*
Not even sure about this one. A rental, maybe. Looks cheezy.

*Abe Lincoln, Vampire Hunter*
Would at least rent this one based on the title alone! And if that trailer is real, and the movie does the Sin City thing with black and white and splotches of color, I really want to see this eventually.

*Chronicle*
I expected this to be another college comedy movies but it turns dark fast. And it looks like an interesting premise. So, I may see this at a dollar theater or rent it or something.

*Spiderman*
Oh dear god, another spiderman reboot. I may avoid this.

*GI Joe*
Haven't seen the first one, but this one looks... kinda interesting. I may make it a dollar store viewing.
*
Ghost Rider 2*
I kinda liked the first one. This one looks like it may be better.

Okay, there's supposed to be trailer links there but my computer is spazzing so I'll put them up after I kick my monitor through a window.

Edit: Done.

And for a listing of movies that don't have trailers, from this site...
Twilight - Fuck it.
Journey 2 - Why did they make another one?!
Scary Movie 5 - Ditto.
Step up 4 - Same here.
Total recall - Okay, what's with all the fucking remakes?
Dredd - Maybe this remake won't suck.
Bourne Legacy - Will Matt Damon be in this one too? Will it be as awesome as the last 3? who knows.
Paranormal Activity 4 - OKAY ENOUGH OF THE SHITTY SEQUELS YOU GREEDY FUCKS!
Red Dawn - It's about god damn time.
Ouija - really? REALLY? Bullshit.
New James Bond movie - Fuck yes!

Also heard there may be a new Saw movie, and I hope to fucking god not.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 7, 2012)

MIB 3 is the only that interests me, but only a little since I didn't like the second one very much. I'm at least going to rent it. 

I guess I'd rent the Hobbit too.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 7, 2012)

After the world doesn't end, I'm going to see the Hobbit.

I MAY see MIB III since I'm Will Smith's bitch.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

There's a 3rd Men In Black movie??


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 8, 2012)

Movies this year look to be mediocre to disappointing. I'm only slightly excited about the Dark Knight Rises, Avengers, and MiB, but I'm still expecting grand disappointment.

If there's another Dragon Tattoo movie this year, that will have me excited...But yeah this year is a bit pfft.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

Men in black 3? hell yeah.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 8, 2012)

Hobbit-
Yes, yes and yes.

Red Tails-
Have mixed feelings about this one. Maybe a rental.

Battleship-
Absolutely No.

The Lorax-
Not too excited. Maybe a pass or rent.

The Dark Knight Rises-
Christopher Nolan never really has disappointed me. So that's a yes.

The Avengers-
Yup.

MIB 3-
After seeing the trailer a few times, it's leaning heavily on no. But, chipmunk, it's in 3D! I don't give a shit.

Devil Inside-
No.

Snow White And The Huntsmen-
Wasn't impressed or interested. No.

Jack and The Giant Killer-
Please no.

Abe Lincoln Vampires.
It will _suck_.

Chronicle-
Maybe a rental.

Spiderman-
I thought the first three were fine. So, no.

GI Joe 2-
No.

Ghost Rider 2.
It looks like it's going away from the theme of the original. Maybe my feelings will change when it nears release. If they don't, it's a rental.


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 9, 2012)

The Hobbit - It looks interesting.  I might go to see it.
MiB 3        -  The second one was alright.  I might see this one.
The Avengers -  I'll definitely see this one.
The Dark Knight Rises - I'll definitely see this one.  

These are some other movies I'm interested in :

The Expendables 2 - Jean-Claude Van Damme and Chuck Norris are joining the cast!  It better not be a weak walk on role like they did with Arnold Schwarzenegger.
Prometheus - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sftuxbvGwiU  Kinda looks like a prequel to me 
John Carter - I like sci fi / action movies.  I'd give this one a shot. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8I9eZGzNhM


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 9, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Abe Lincoln Vampires.
> It will _suck_.



Who cares? It looks so campy it's bound to be good for entertainment value alone.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 10, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Who cares? It looks so campy it's bound to be good for entertainment value alone.


Well, I'd rather not waste my money on another zombie/vampire movie. I just don't hope they have the sense to make the Pride and Prejudice and zombie movie.


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 10, 2012)

The Abe Lincoln: Vampire Hunter is a trailer for the book.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 10, 2012)

Definitely going to see The Dark Knight Rises, and I'd like to see The Hobbit as well. Not sure what else I'd go and see at this stage.


----------

